# Why my results are quarantined



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

Mike Hughey pls make the result back normal 

Pls tell what to do 

And why I am banned from discord what I did wrong


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 25, 2021)

Well, what _did_ you do?

Just throwing out a wild guess here: you got banned from Discord for the heinous crime of being under the age of 13, and your weekly comp results were quarantined because either Mike made a mistake (unlikely but not impossible) or you were entering nonsensical times.


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

But why I am 12 and it's a account for Cubing so I am allowed to use discord and what to do now ? Pls help


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashwin Kochhar said:


> But why I am 12 and it's a account for Cubing so I am allowed to use discord and what to do now ? Pls help


What were your results?


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

4.27 seconds


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

Pls help


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashwin Kochhar said:


> 4.27 seconds


For 3x3?


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashwin Kochhar said:


> But why I am 12 and it's a account for Cubing so I am allowed to use discord


>By using or accessing the Discord application (the “App”) or the website located at https://discord.com (the "Site"), which are collectively referred to as the “Service,” you agree (i) that you are 13 years of age and the minimum age of digital consent in your country, […]

I know everyone generally memes about never reading terms of services but maybe you should read those walls of text at least once in your lifetime.


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

What to do now ? I request I can't quit pls it's a humble request pls help


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashwin Kochhar said:


> 4.27 seconds


you got sub yusheng du that's why.
that's forbidden


----------



## LukasCubes (Apr 25, 2021)

discord is dumb


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you got sub yusheng du that's why.
> that's forbidden


4.27<3.47 of course


----------



## Ashwin Kochhar (Apr 25, 2021)

What to do now pls help


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Ashwin Kochhar said:


> What to do now pls help


Well, you could start by putting in legitimate results for the Weekly Competition. About Discord, there’s nothing you can do until you’re 13.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 4.27<3.47 of course


my bad



BenChristman1 said:


> About Discord, there’s nothing you can do until you’re 13.


grow up*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2021)

I will PM the original poster.


----------

